# Amber Rubarth



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I found this artist on HD Tracks and thought she was pretty good... check it out


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful. She has a very soft voice. I can't sing at all so I have always been impressed with those that can. Thanks for sharing.


----------

